
Watson – A CLI to track your time - Walkman
https://github.com/TailorDev/Watson
======
georgewsinger
Feature suggestion: allow people to comment on individual tasks (in addition
to just tags).

~~~
willdurand
Hi! Co-maintainer of Watson here. Good suggestion, thanks!

